# who is this DON L?



## massaman (Aug 22, 2009)

keep hearing bout don l and tried to google his name and found nothing and just curious!


----------



## ismart (Aug 22, 2009)

He is a member on this forum. Just like you and me!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2009)

You can find forum members by going to "members" (top line of options on the right) and entering their name in the search box. Cool, huh?


----------



## massaman (Aug 23, 2009)

thats not what I meant as I meant does this person have a website or something?


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> thats not what I meant as I meant does this person have a website or something?


No. He is a regular member, just like you or me.... no website, and not a very capable or trustworthy breeder/seller. I will be updating my review of him in the Breeder Feedback soon. You don't see him much on the forums except in the Classifieds section; he appears only to be interested in buying and selling, and not being much of a conversationalist on the forum.


----------



## massaman (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like this person does not deserve to be in this hobby with his reputation and prob would be worse at selling cars or motor homes!


----------

